# Seven/Eight string semi-hollow/hollow thread



## vampiregenocide (Jun 26, 2011)

I searched, but I couldn't find a dedicated thread to these guitars, so I figured I'd make one as I've been interested of late.

I have looked everywhere for pics of 7 and 8 string hollowbody and semi-hollow guitars, so I figured it would be cool to have one thread to just post pictures and videos of them as I know there are a lot out there. If you have any pictures or videos of semi-hollows or hollowbody guitars with 7 strings or beyond, post them here.


----------



## Infamous Impact (Jun 26, 2011)




----------



## Skyblue (Jun 27, 2011)

I guess these belong here? 











Tosin is one lucky man...


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 27, 2011)

Hell yes! I love that RG8 and I really want a Strandberg semi-hollow. One day. Though I wouldn't want that extended fretboard.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 27, 2011)

I found this rather nice Conklin ad a few others.




























And even an 8 string resonator


----------



## Skyblue (Jun 27, 2011)

I really want a 7 string Eastman D: 
I've watched Tosin's video so many times now... 

And yeah, I'd LOVE to get a strandberg one day myself, hollowbody or not. the look so awesome, and sound great judging from the videos so far.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jun 30, 2011)

This one is ugly.


----------



## Hollowway (Jul 1, 2011)

What's going on with that Conklin trem? Is that a custom machined thing? It doesn't look familiar at all.


----------



## Murdstone (Jul 1, 2011)

Hollowway said:


> What's going on with that Conklin trem? Is that a custom machined thing? It doesn't look familiar at all.



I found it under the time capsule section on their website, description says hand-milled trem.


----------



## SenorDingDong (Jul 4, 2011)

Okay I need a cloth now.


----------



## OlisDead (Jul 4, 2011)

Skyblue said:


>



I love this one. It looks simply amazing.


----------



## shadscbr (Jul 4, 2011)

I definately love my 7 string hollowbodies 


Old pics, i know--I'll take new shots when the Artinger is finished 


7 string Soloway Swan













7 string Heatley Hollowbody













7 String Artinger-Semi hollow in progress







I know there are plenty more hollows out there, lets see them!


Shad


----------



## shadscbr (Jul 4, 2011)

lol, I just noticed one of my guitars in an erlier post, sorry for the double dose of Soloways 

Shad


----------



## scherzo1928 (Jul 5, 2011)

Some Benedettos










And a couple of Fosters...















Such a shame he passed away.


----------



## Zei (Jul 5, 2011)

QUICKEDIT: Charlie Hunter does in fact, NOT play a hollowbody 


Skyblue said:


> I guess these belong here?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now these are some Hollowbody's I can get behind... I've never been a fan of the Gretsch shape and similar shapes.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 6, 2011)

Charlie Hunter does play a semi-hollow, or at least he did. One of his signature models is semi-hollow whereas the other is solid. However he plays 7 strings only now made by another guy, so I don't know about those.


----------



## Zei (Jul 6, 2011)

vampiregenocide said:


> Charlie Hunter does play a semi-hollow, or at least he did. One of his signature models is semi-hollow whereas the other is solid. However he plays 7 strings only now made by another guy, so I don't know about those.



Ah ok. I didn't do too much research, but the videos I grabbed had him playing an 8-string solid.

I knew i wasn't going crazy!


----------



## danieluber1337 (Jul 6, 2011)

Infamous Impact said:


>




What the *fuck*? How can you play in a winter jacket? >:[


----------



## thraxil (Jul 6, 2011)

(nevermind)


----------



## mountainjam (Jul 7, 2011)

Here's a beautiful Todd Keehn hollow 7


----------



## Skyblue (Jul 7, 2011)

*waiting for Chris's Artinger build to be done*


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 7, 2011)

So much gas in this thread...


----------



## adrock (Jul 7, 2011)

SirMyghin said:


> So much gas in this thread...


this is THE most gas inducing thread on this forum. for me.


----------



## JamesM (Jul 7, 2011)

^


----------



## SirMyghin (Jul 7, 2011)

adrock said:


> this is THE most gas inducing thread on this forum. for me.



Same man, I am not overly interested in 98% of the instruments that come in on this site.


----------



## vampiregenocide (Jul 7, 2011)

Can anyone find better pics of Robert Conti's 8 string tele?


----------



## Totem_37 (Jul 7, 2011)

adrock said:


> this is THE most gas inducing thread on this forum. for me.



Absolutely agreed. I'd love a semi-hollow 7... And a steel-string acoustic 7... And a nylon 7...


----------



## caskettheclown (Jul 9, 2011)

ALl these make me want to hear a jazz version of whitechapel


----------

